# Happy Birthday SHIRLEY!!!



## AZ Jim (Oct 4, 2015)

It's actually tomorrow but she doesn't post it, so you won't know it and I won't be here early so........


----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 4, 2015)

And please have a lovely day.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2015)

*Happy Birthday  Shirleeeeeee..... artytime:






*


----------



## ndynt (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2015)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SHIRLEY!!!

**:flowers:

*Hope you have a wonderful day and many more.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2015)

:bestwish:   Happy Birthday  Shirley.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2015)

_Happy Birthday Shirley, have a wonderful day! 


_


----------



## Misty (Oct 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Dear Shirley .....Hope your Special Day is as Special as You, and Brings You
Much Fun and Happiness....as you bring to each of us. ♥


----------



## Kadee (Oct 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shirley :birthday:


----------



## Raven (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy birthday Shirley.
Hope you have a happy one and many more to come.


----------



## Pam (Oct 5, 2015)

*Happy birthday, Shirley! Hope you're having a lovely day.
*
:happybday:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2015)

*Shirley, from Down Under*


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Burpday greetings!  Hope you get to pig out!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 5, 2015)

No way, you mean I'm late? Wet noodle for me 

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY wishes to a most special wonderful funny sensitive sweet woman.   I hope your day was as special as you are.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 5, 2015)

Shirley, I hope you had a great birthday yesterday.  All the best for a wonderful year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shirley.  It is my birthday today, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shirley!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy birthday Shirley! Sending mermen your way! Lol.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm a day late and a dollar short but, Happy Birthday, Shirley.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the wishes, the music and the laughs. 

Y'all are not late. My birthday is today. Let's have a party!  (If I can get the music from Photobucket to here). 

[URL="http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q489/ginger128/Birthday/PA050004_zpsgxpjsa8x.mp4"][IMG]http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q489/ginger128/Birthday/th_PA050004_zpsgxpjsa8x.mp4[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shirley (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know how to post the video directly but you can click on it and see it. 

[URL="http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q489/ginger128/Birthday/PA050005_zpst31ny4g9.mp4"][IMG]http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q489/ginger128/Birthday/th_PA050005_zpst31ny4g9.mp4[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shirley (Oct 5, 2015)

[URL="http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q489/ginger128/Birthday/PA050003_zpsxum1jym6.mp4"][IMG]http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums/q489/ginger128/Birthday/th_PA050003_zpsxum1jym6.mp4[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 5, 2015)

[video]http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/ginger128/media/Birthday/PA050004_zpsgxpjsa8x.mp4.html[/video]


Best I know how to do other than YouTube.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2015)

*Wishing you a fun and fabulous and fantastic Birthday today ! {{{hugs}}} Tiny..*


----------



## Linda (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shirley!  I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 6, 2015)

*Thank you so much. *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2015)

Your picture link works perfectly Shirley...


----------



## Shirley (Oct 6, 2015)

Wasn't that a party????? :excited:


----------

